# Thank you from Spectral Illusions!



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

We want to thank everyone for making Spectral Illusions' inaugural season such a success. We have gotten a wonderful response and are so grateful. We also would like to know how your Spectral Illusions worked out. So, we would like to invite you all to send us pictures and/or video of them in action via PM or our here. We may feature them on our blog. 

Thank you again for a phantasmic inaugural season!

Happy Haunting from Spectral Illusions!


----------

